

Cloudant's Journey from Y Combinator to IBM Acquisition - timtdnguyen
http://www.heavybit.com/library/video/2014-05-20-mike-miller

======
suzyperplexus
So yesterday was YC demo day. Interested to hear if other YC founders and alum
have learned similar things?

